
Show HN: CronToday write, save, and read later anything - NarcisMirandes
http://www.CronToday.com
======
NarcisMirandes
CronToday is an easy way to write, save, and read later anything. It can send
a daily email to help you write more.

The origin I all began when Paul Graham sent a tweet:

@paulg. Jan 13:

"Is there an easy way to build, or a startup that offers, something that will
email you once a day asking 'What's happening?' and then accumulate the
replies?

We once funded a startup that did this, and it left a hole in my life when it
shut down."

At first, I thought: that is interesting. I could build that. But in a few
minutes, there were a lot of people that make suggestions for other products
that could do something similar. So, probably the problem is already solved
and forgot about it.

But in the next days, I keep on thinking about that. I would like to use a
site like the one that Paul Graham described. So, I went back to that tweet
and checked all the solutions that the people gave. Most of them were not
exactly what Paul Graham explained and what I need. All of them were quite
complicated and I did not like the look and feel. So, I decided to build it
for myself.

More details at www.CronToday.com/about

Tell me more how this app can help you better. Be part of the building
process: info@CronToday.com

